# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  Best free video editing software?

## ghengis86

wanting to use my laptops webcam to make some video-blogs.  just need basic effects, sound, music capabilities, etc.  not experienced but marginally tech savvy.  what do you suggest?

----------


## ShaneEnochs

Windows movie maker works pretty well for it being free.  It's also very simple.

----------


## jeremiah89

I second Windows Movie Maker, assuming you're using Windows. As long as you're not working with .mp4 videos (which tends to be more of an Apple-friendly format), which it doesn't support.

----------


## ZanZibar

WMM doesn't appear to be on Windows 7?  is there a place I can download it?

----------


## robertwerden

I recommend not using free software. Most videos today are ignored if they are clearly edited on free programs. If you want to make an impact use adobe premier and after effects. They are not free, but if you are creative they can be borrowed from the internet.

----------


## ghengis86

> WMM doesn't appear to be on Windows 7?  is there a place I can download it?


http://explore.live.com/windows-live-movie-maker

----------


## Suzu

WMM is OK but I think the only format you can save your videos in from there is .wmv, which can cut the quality down a lot. I have used some of the Pazera programs to change video files to different formats as needed. These have all worked well in Windows. 

If you want to do some fancy work with .avi files, try Alexander Milukov's AviEdit. I've also used numerous "free" .avi splitters/joiners. I think in using video editing software a lot depends on your computer's configuration, the video card, and other factors. Some work well on different machines. You just have to play around with them.

----------


## Delivered4000

It's very limited, but hey it's free


http://www.nchsoftware.com/videopad/index.html

----------


## Delivered4000

remember to click on the free non-commercial download link

----------


## Revolution9

http://savedelete.com/best-free-windows-video-editing-software.html


HTH
Rev9

----------


## TakeThePowerBack

Openshot is free and comes with Linux mint which is also free.  Make the jump to Linux and you won't have to worry about windows virus.  I made this video in open shop on my first effort with it and it took about an hour including shooting the footage.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xemornZ5zo

----------


## Morerockin

If you can scrape together $29 bucks you can get Sony Vegas: http://www.amazon.com/Sony-Vegas-Stu...5780573&sr=1-3

If you have Windows XP, you'll be able to spend even less on other older software that work fine.

You'll need something better than Windows Movie Maker, period

----------

